# CONCIERTOS - Audio para SONIDO EN VIVO



## moises-hp (Ene 25, 2009)

HOlas, paso a hacer mi consulta:

Tengo equipos de audio y pienso en ampliar mas mi gama de equipos, quiero hacer SONIDO para un GRUPO/BANDA/ORQUESTA y estaba pensando en los MONITORES (RETORNOS) para cada instrumento y/o voces, quiero ponerle un MONITOR a cada integrante de la BAnda

Tengo estas Preguntas:

1.- QUe se recomienda para amplificar los parlantes, un AMPLIFICADOR exclusivamente para ellos?
2.- Existen MONITORES AUTOAMPLIFICADOS, son recomendables? en que parte de la CONSOLA / MEZCLADORA se enchufan/conectan estos?
3.- Si tengo un Amplificador normalmene en ellas hay dos SALIDAS (L+R) osea quiere decir que solo conecto dos MONITORES, y si tengo 8 musicos,  como hago para entregarles a cada musico su retorno? mas amplificador para mas monitores? 
4.- Como hago para separar las salidas de cada instrumento, osea como le entrego a cada MUSICO solomante su sonido para q el se escuche, y no todo el sonido en conjunto? 

Muchas GRacias!

atte. Moises


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2009)

Me parece que tu consulta se debería derivar a este otro foro que mas específico del tema

http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 25, 2009)

1.- depende de que tanto requieras tu en cuanto a tu desempeño general. para cosas grandes en vivo se requiera de la biamplificación o triamplificación... esto es un amplificadores con filtro activo pasabajos destinados a los subgraves y graves; para los medios otro amplificador con filtro pasabanda en activo y por ultimo otro amplificador para los agudos con filtro activo pasabandas. cada amplificador verificado y acorde a los bocinas que se le van a cargar.

2.- si lo que quieres es ahorrar dinero.. es la solucion correcta, ya que tener monitores normales exijen un amplificador para cada uno. debes de verificar que sean de buena relacion calidad/precio y aptos para el trabajo robusto.
Por lo general, la entrada de audio de estos se conecta a la salida del auido de la mezcladora con el instrumento a monitorizar.

3.- entonces debes de decidir su tus monitores van a ser autoamplificados o no.

4.- para eso existen las mixers, mezcladores, consolas, como les quieras llamar, entre mas canales de audi tengan, mejor. cada canal tienes control de tono, ganancia y volumen, como tambien una entrada y salida de audio para in instrumento o microfono.

Te recomiendo que si apenas te estas excursionando en esto, consultes a un profesional que te pueda guiar para que todo te salga bien.

Solo te apoye en lo esencial.

Saludos.


----------

